# All My fish died



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

I got 4 fish from pets-at-home the day after boxing day.
I got up this morning to find them all dead. 
I took them back to the shop and got my money back.
I had lots of problems with fish from there in the past.
So i should have known not to try there again. 
They did have quite a few tanks being treated.
I will wait untill the new year before going out and getting more fish. 
I will also get the water tested.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Im so sorry to hear that.


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Aw sorry to hear 

How long did you have your tank running for? is it a tropical tank? With tropical tanks its best to run them for at least 4 weeks to 'cycle' the filter/water before adding any fish. 

D x


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

What fish did you buy?????
Some fish are really easy stressed too
Do you use things like tetra easybalance in the tank too


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Personally I never buy fish from PAH go in early in the morning and have a look at the tanks there are quite often dead fish in there!!!!

I always try to go early to buy my fish and just have a look at all the tanks even those fish that I am not interested in to see the cleanliness and the 'well-being' of the fish in general, I also try to buy from someone who specialises just in fish they are normally better looked after and healthier.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2008)

Don't know nuffing about fish (nor much else either) but did you let the water you put them into stand prior to putting the fish in


----------

